# Ancient broadheads



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## boiscidiftind (Aug 13, 2011)

*internet explorer problem*

Hi all 
My internet firefox forever crashing?if you have informations about this problem, please help me. 
Thank you.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Awesome!! I have found several around here in central KY but have never found one that was not broken, plows and disk are their worst enemey. Do you know how old they are? A guy I know says 10,000 years old and they are made by what we think of as cave men and not indians???? If so what did the indians use...let me guess RAGE! Like throwing a tomahawk through 'em! LOL


----------



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)

they range in age form 5000 bc to 500 years old the small ones in the middle we call bird points were used as a arrow point the larger ones were knife blades for skining


----------



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

my closest guess on grain count is "alot"


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Those are some very nice points and blades. We find alot of them here where I live and they date back as much as 25,000 years old. Its amazing at the geological history behind alot of the point and heads and what clans built the different designs. There are about 6 diff age,and clan class of heads in our area you can get ages by determining what clans napped the heads in what eras... Very nice collection there.. I have about 50-60 heads some nice but most are broken or chipped. I have alos found some pottery pieces in the areas we hunt them in.. The one that is second from left top row is actually a drill point and not a killing point.


----------



## graysquirrel (Jan 3, 2010)

A few of those are knife blades, a few are arrowheads. Most are atlatal points, that predate the use of the bow


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread but I thought this would be a nice place to show this display. The timber rattler I killed during early bow season in SW MO several years ago and the points I picked up along creek bottoms in SW MO.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

There is a point where it's hard to decide am I looking at a large arrowhead or a small spear/atl-atl head...


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Excellent collections guys .... one question though ... what criteria do you use to date them ?


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a son who is working towards a doctorate in archeology at the univ. of Calgary. He's my consultation expert.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

kerrye said:


> I have a son who is working towards a doctorate in archeology at the univ. of Calgary. He's my consultation expert.


That's going to be a pretty big help, having your own expert on hand. Could we persuade him to join in this conversation?. Be really interesting to hear how he dates objects


----------

